# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  SkinConsult AI, AI-powered skin diagnostic, Vichy Laboratoires, Vichy, France

## Airicist

Developer - Vichy Laboratoires

L'Oréal S.A.

vichy.ca/en/skin-care-analysis-ai.html

Chief Digital Officer at L’Oreal - Lubomira Rochet

----------


## Airicist

"L'Oreal and Modiface: an artificial intelligence-powered skin diagnostic"
L’Oréal launches AI-powered skin diagnostic based on scientific research in skin aging.

February 19, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "L’Oreal launches skin diagnostic tool"

by Danielle Brown
February 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

SkinConsult

Published on Jul 16, 2019




> The company of Augmented Reality and Artificial Intelligence recently acquired by L'Oréal, ModiFace, and L'Oréal Research and Innovation, launched in February 2019 a digital skin diagnosis for consumers based on 15 years of scientific research on the aging of the skin. skin by the Research and Innovation teams of L'Oréal.

----------


## Airicist

Learn more about SkinConsultAI

Published on Aug 29, 2019

----------

